# Everything to know about the competition car audio system



## The inquirer (Sep 5, 2020)

Is it really nessessary to get the big 3 wiring upgrade done along with changing ur alternator to a high output one & replacing battery with a bigger one if my amp is running 1600watts rms to my subwoofers & components?


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

The inquirer said:


> Is it really nessessary to get the big 3 wiring upgrade done along with changing ur alternator to a high output one & replacing battery with a bigger one if my amp is running 1600watts rms to my subwoofers & components?


Probably not, but the big 3 is cheap enough to do and will help your stock alternator and battery transfer power much better. Car manufacturers are cheap skates when it comes to alternator charge wires and engine-chassis grounds.


----------



## NoTraction (Aug 10, 2008)

Big 3 can't hurt and will give you piece of mind, also if you upgrade later, it''s already done and no need to worry


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

For a daily driver SQ system, no, not really, short of you being near deaf and plan on playing it at full volume all the time. If anything I'd upgrade the battery to a decent AGM if not already equipped. My previous comp car had the capability of 3k watts, but it never ever used that much.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

saraloel said:


> I went through college to be an audio engineer, and I've been a musician for roughly a decade. I never cared much for a hi-fi system for my car. I usually use it just for jamming when I drive places, and to take mixes on the obligatory "test drive", but recently I blew two of the speakers in my car and have been looking into just buying a decent set of replacement speakers for my car.


Thanks for sharing.


----------

